# Are my chicks sex linked?



## Oakesam (7 mo ago)

Attached are three pictures of babies hatching, one picture of Plymouth Rock hen and one picture of mystery rooster who is the father. Will these babies be sex linked due to father being mostly single colored? And if so what should I be looking for to identify the differences


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone is going to have a full house if all of those eggs hatch. And lots and lots of sweet little peeps.

I think @fuzzies is our resident genetics person. She might know what is what with your pair.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes, a non-barred, non-white male bred to a barred female makes sexlinks. The hen can only pass on barring to her sons, so the male chicks are born with a white spot on the back of their heads that signifies that they inherited barring. Females do not inherit barring because they must get it from their father and he is not barred in this case, so the female chicks do not have this white spot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Pip. For whatever reason that will not stick in my brain.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Thanks, Pip. For whatever reason that will not stick in my brain.


Me too, we used to debate genetics endlessly in the OEG newsletter, now my brain is mostly mush meal and a side of gravy.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Oakesam said:


> Attached are three pictures of babies hatching, one picture of Plymouth Rock hen and one picture of mystery rooster who is the father. Will these babies be sex linked due to father being mostly single colored? And if so what should I be looking for to identify the differences
> View attachment 44575
> 
> View attachment 44577
> ...


Yes, they will be sexlinked. Any with a light spot on their head is male, as that indicates barring, which in this cross all the males will have, and the females will not.


----------

